# Just Bought A 2011 Outback 298 Re



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

Went to the Chicago rv show on friday feb. 18 2011 and bought a 2011 outback 298re. seems like a really nice floor plan and should be a nice upgrade from my 1979 27' yellowstone. picking it up hopefully in the next week or 2. may even go back to the show tonight or tomorrow for a little while.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com, that is a great looking floor plan. Who did you buy from?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

thats the floorplan i wanted but wife didnt want the tv in the rear, so we got the 268Rl, Love it. Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

2011 keystone outback boy said:


> Went to the Chicago rv show on friday feb. 18 2011 and bought a 2011 outback 298re. seems like a really nice floor plan and should be a nice upgrade from my 1979 27' yellowstone. picking it up hopefully in the next week or 2. may even go back to the show tonight or tomorrow for a little while.


Congratulations. you'll love it. We have the 295RE, same floorplan w/o the bedroom slideout and some of the interior changes.


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, I bought it from Timber View rv in Mokena illinois. got a call today from the salesman at the show i get to bring it home march 4th. it will usually be me and my sweet doberman snoopy so i didnt need the bunk beds and this floor plan seems perfect. i have a 1979 yellowstone so this will be a nice upgrade!


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

really looking forward to march 4th, the day i bring my new baby home, then get it ready to go to kentucky for the kentucky derby! staying at the koa louisville south campground from may 6th to may 9th. maybe ill get to meet some of you there..... could be fun!


----------



## Cole (Mar 6, 2011)

We also got a new 298RE a few weeks ago. Here is a strange question. Does yours have a toilet paper holder in the bathroom. Ours does not, and when I asked the salesman about it she said that Keystone quit installing TP holders as buyers complained that they were always in the wrong spot, or the wrong finish color. Just sort of struck me as strange.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious about the "Tahoe Police" in your sig. Is that something you bought or is it issued to you? Do you tow with it? Nice camper, love the floorplan.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cole said:


> We also got a new 298RE a few weeks ago. Here is a strange question. Does yours have a toilet paper holder in the bathroom. Ours does not, and when I asked the salesman about it she said that Keystone quit installing TP holders as buyers complained that they were always in the wrong spot, or the wrong finish color. Just sort of struck me as strange.


Same thing in our Outback but our Springdale came with the bathroom accesories un-installed so I can put them where I want. Seems like Outback could do that too.


----------

